# Nvidia Virtual audio What is it?



## MyTechAddiction (Oct 9, 2013)

hello,I was going through the add/remove panel and i saw this entry.






Does anybody know what this is about ?
Is It safe to remove?


----------



## BiggieShady (Oct 9, 2013)

It's for nvidia shield - it is a requirement for the shield to connect and stream. If you are not using shield, it should be ok to remove.


----------



## MyTechAddiction (Oct 9, 2013)

Thank you .
I will remove it.


----------

